# ATT-Files öffnen womit?



## beeviz (13. August 2003)

Ich habe auf meiner Seite (http://www.krankesachen.de/manuel) ein contactformular eingebaut...
die seite werden über

```
<form method="post" action="mailto:mailadresse@xxx.de">
```
 an meine emailadresse geschickt...
dort bekomme ich dann als nachricht immer nur eine email mit einem anhang namens "postdata.ATT" in welcher der Text aussieht wie 7bit codiert wenn ich ihn im editor öffne


> name=beeviz&email=aa@bb.de&nachricht=test%20hallo&Submit=Ab+die+Post%21



gibts ein Programm mit dem ich alle diese wirschen Zeichen umwandeln kann? weil bei größeren texten ist das echt anstrengend zu lesen!
Oder nen anderen Befehl um die Mails andercodiert zu verschicken?
Mit perl oder php scripten kann ich leider nicht allzuviel anfangen, da die auf meinem Server meistens leider nicht richtig funktionieren!

danke!
beevíZ


----------



## Pudig (13. August 2003)

Hi!

Wenn du den form-tag mit der Eigenschaft: enctype="text/plain" ergänzt, müsste der Text auch als Text versendet werden.

(Ich hoffe mal das stimmt)


----------



## boern (30. Oktober 2005)

ich habe ein programm gefunden womit man diese öffnen kann .   
ich hatte auch das problem mit meinem formular.Ich habe mir eins in Dreamviewer gemacht , wie im tutorial.nur hat da keiner was von erwähnt , das sone komische datei ankommt , und nicht ne normale mail.Nach einigen stunden    hatte ich diesen link :

www.wt-rate.com/fmdecoder/

hirmit kannst du die datei öffnen , und in eine *.txt datei umwandeln und abspeichern.
Ist zwar Shareware , aber wenigstens kann man die *.att dateien auswerten.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

---- ups , hab grad gesehen das der post von 2003 war -----

MFG Boern                        - - -     www.derboern      - - -


----------

